# New truck set up



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Haven't posted in a while. Just sharing pictures of my newest van set up.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!


What did all that sweet storage cost? No work bench? 




.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Looks great. I soo want to make myself a shelf system to stack my milwaukee boxes like you have yours stacked. Only problem is that I don't want to spend the time and money myself to put it in a van that is not mine. My boss would not spring for that.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The Dane said:


> Looks great. I soo want to make myself a shelf system to stack my milwaukee boxes like you have yours stacked. Only problem is that I don't want to spend the time and money myself to put it in a van that is not mine. My boss would not spring for that.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


milwaukee boxes are over rated. I looked at them many times and I even bought them twice to see how well it would store things. Truth is they waste a lot of space and the bins are too large for parts. Even the new slim case that came out wastes a full inch of space top and bottom just to clip to another case. For a cube van and a new commercial job site sure but in a van and in a house it doesn't make sense to me.

For example pex fittings, you need like 3 boxes, 3 boxes in a van takes a lot of space. On the job site those 3 boxes are strewn all over and you constantly trip over them or have to move them somewhere else to work.

I went with a husky tool box with dividers where all my fittings fit inside this one box. Then I have smaller parts organizers that fit more parts.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

I have about $4,500 in the back plus all my time. We do mostly service work and Plumbing on remodels, no workbenches needed. I carry about $15,000 in material in the box truck and $8,000 in the smaller van. Try to always have what we need on every job. I'll add some pictures of the smaller van, all custom.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> milwaukee boxes are over rated. I looked at them many times and I even bought them twice to see how well it would store things. Truth is they waste a lot of space and the bins are too large for parts. Even the new slim case that came out wastes a full inch of space top and bottom just to clip to another case. For a cube van and a new commercial job site sure but in a van and in a house it doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> For example pex fittings, you need like 3 boxes, 3 boxes in a van takes a lot of space. On the job site those 3 boxes are strewn all over and you constantly trip over them or have to move them somewhere else to work.
> 
> I went with a husky tool box with dividers where all my fittings fit inside this one box. Then I have smaller parts organizers that fit more parts.


No. Not over rated, over priced maybe. I haveall my PEX fittings in 2 boxes not 3 and they stay clipped together at all times I can open the bottom one without taking the top one off. They are never in the way. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Smaller van, 5' ladder slides in behind drawer tool box


----------



## kwysocky (Aug 18, 2016)

did you build the storage system yourself or buy it?


----------



## kwysocky (Aug 18, 2016)

What kind of truck/van is this?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

kwysocky said:


> did you build the storage system yourself or buy it?


who are you? what do you do? why are you asking?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

kwysocky said:


> did you build the storage system yourself or buy it?



An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.


The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals (those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

*This one is from me : Write more than one or two lines, elaborate. Are you proud of your trade? Show it! Talk about the jobs you've done, the path you took to get where you're at as a trades person, the amount of time spent in plumbing school(s) or years before you were eligible to take the journeyman exam etc.*


----------



## NCPlumber99 (Dec 22, 2018)

I saw your truck featured in Plumber magazine. How did you pull that off? Super nice setup!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

NCPlumber99 said:


> I saw your truck featured in Plumber magazine. How did you pull that off? Super nice setup!





Plumber magazine is all advertisements with fluff added in between. They will use any "story" they can. The magazine is free for a reason, it's not fort knox, anyone can get in.


















.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

He's a centerfold girl now :biggrin:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

The Dane said:


> Looks great. I soo want to make myself a shelf system to stack my milwaukee boxes like you have yours stacked. Only problem is that I don't want to spend the time and money myself to put it in a van that is not mine. My boss would not spring for that.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Same reason my van looks like trashed, want us to organize an clean and buy bins on my own time then it aint happen.
Untill i go to toronto tomorow to buy my own van 😁


----------



## Plumbinlarge (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow, that is a lot of inventory! Hope you have some trustworthy employees. Looks great tho!!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbinlarge said:


> Wow, that is a lot of inventory! Hope you have some trustworthy employees. Looks great tho!!





I think you mean good insurance and a comprehensive list of what should be in each. We have a computerized system. When an order is received for my van it gets added to a spreadsheet. When I sell it on a service ticket it gets taken off.




If you keep a list like this and guys take something off you can check at any time and see they are short. For us the grey area is stuff in the shop since everyone has access. The usual consumables aren't tracked that thoroughly. Wax, flappers, supplies, etc. They only get billed if they are written on a service ticket and there isn't a record of how many from the shelf get put on the vans. Obviously anything ordered from a supplier for a job is billed to that job unless it is returned before the bill goes through.
















.















.







.


----------

